# Blue Screen Error!Help!



## Geo1995i (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys I am new here and I have a problem Does anyone know how "Blue Screen Of Death" can be fixed? I've tried almost everything ... I reinstalled windows, I tried to update my drivers but again nothing happened .. .
Anyone knows what else can it be;

I get this message ---> www.imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/dsc01388g.jpg/
It happens only when I play games or when I watch videos in youtube etc

There are my specs:
Motherboard N68C-GS UCC Socket AM2+
Athlon x2 3000
Graphics card NVIDIA GeForce 7025
2x1GB DDR2 667
There are my s specs

Can it be caused by high temperature or because I dont have enough free space?? 

Im desperated,i dont know what to do anymore Thanks in advance ...


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 11, 2011)

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Geo1995i (Sep 12, 2011)

www.rapidshare.com/#!download|171l34|3545187720|BSOD.rar|4|RapidPro expired. (34fa3175)

Download this please


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry, for some reason I can't download anything from that site.  Please just copy and paste the info into your reply.


----------



## Geo1995i (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok here you are...

==================================================
Dump File         : 091211-44625-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/9/2011 1:38:13 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82079f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82079f47
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+190b1
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : ntoskrnl.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 2   : ntoskrnl.exe+7800e
Stack Address 3   : ntoskrnl.exe+77e38
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091211-44625-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 162.655
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091211-28843-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/9/2011 1:10:18 πμ
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x82aabbb6
Parameter 3       : 0x9fc7d37c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+1590f
File Description  : Διαχείριση φίλτρων συστήματος αρχείων της Microsoft
Product Name      : Λειτουργικό σύστημα Microsoft® Windows®
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+26dbb6
Stack Address 1   : fltmgr.sys+1590f
Stack Address 2   : luafv.sys+82c4
Stack Address 3   : fltmgr.sys+2aeb
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091211-28843-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 162.655
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091211-27468-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/9/2011 1:08:47 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x82097f47
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+190b1
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : ntoskrnl.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 2   : ntoskrnl.exe+7800e
Stack Address 3   : ntoskrnl.exe+77e38
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091211-27468-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 162.655
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091211-27937-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/9/2011 12:35:36 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82084f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82084f47
Caused By Driver  : amdk8.sys
Caused By Address : amdk8.sys+1bb6
File Description  : Processor Device Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : ntoskrnl.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 2   : ntoskrnl.exe+7800e
Stack Address 3   : ntoskrnl.exe+77e38
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091211-27937-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 162.655
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-30187-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 9:35:24 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x8207cf47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x8207cf47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-30187-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 159.440
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-35140-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 6:58:22 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82079f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82079f47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-35140-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 152.696
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-32687-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 6:50:53 μμ
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000135
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000006
Parameter 2       : 0x8ba8f410
Parameter 3       : 0x8e9eb0a4
Parameter 4       : 0x8ef61e68
Caused By Driver  : AVGIDSDriver.Sys
Caused By Address : AVGIDSDriver.Sys+d0a4
File Description  : IDS Application Activity Monitor Driver.
Product Name      : AVG IDS
Company           : AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.
File Version      : 12.0.0.1762
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+deeb4
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+29e704
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+232e50
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+22f299
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-32687-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 149.400
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-27375-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 6:48:55 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x8207df47
Parameter 2       : 0x01135101
Parameter 3       : 0x807e1b1c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+392d
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+413e8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-27375-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 152.456
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-31750-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 6:40:49 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82016f85
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82016f85
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-31750-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 151.976
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-21234-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 5:53:37 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000b8
Parameter 1       : 0x807ca800
Parameter 2       : 0x847ca440
Parameter 3       : 0x807e1fd0
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+77ece
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+77ece
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-21234-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 153.576
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-30765-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 1:54:37 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820b2f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820b2f47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-30765-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 153.480
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-32328-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:48:00 μμ
Bug Check String  : TERMINAL_SERVER_DRIVER_MADE_INCORRECT_MEMORY_REFERENCE
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000cf
Parameter 1       : 0x8225f3cf
Parameter 2       : 0x00000008
Parameter 3       : 0x8225f3cf
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+413e8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+2765e8
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-32328-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 147.880
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-37218-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:39:12 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x82283659
Parameter 2       : 0x66b4f121
Parameter 3       : 0x8ba7f8d4
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+413e8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+22e097
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-37218-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 150.840
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-30718-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:21:18 μμ
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000006
Parameter 2       : 0x8289eba8
Parameter 3       : 0x8ba87824
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+81ba8
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+81ba8
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-30718-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 150.904
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-27718-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:13:25 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x820b2fa5
Parameter 2       : 0x01dda101
Parameter 3       : 0x807e1b1c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+13b386
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+8e3db
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+413e8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-27718-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 152.776
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-63343-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 1:20:01 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82013f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82013f47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-63343-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 152.456
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-33421-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 1:05:08 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x820c0f49
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-33421-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 154.136
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-30250-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:58:42 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820cbf47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820cbf47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-30250-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 153.240
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-32093-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:24:30 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82079f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82079f47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-32093-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 151.800
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-31859-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:13:42 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x82079f47
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x82079f47
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+415db
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+79e7a
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+7800e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-31859-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 159.344
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091111-51171-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/9/2011 12:02:34 πμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000b8
Parameter 1       : 0x807ca800
Parameter 2       : 0x859d4148
Parameter 3       : 0x807e1fd0
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+77ece
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+77ece
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091111-51171-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 152.072
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-34828-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 10:52:04 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0xb9270b15
Parameter 2       : 0x00000006
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x84708891
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+13cd53
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : nvlddmkm.sys+f8a6a
Stack Address 3   : nvlddmkm.sys+8eb5b
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-34828-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 153.176
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-25890-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 10:02:27 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820010bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820010bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-25890-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 153.704
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-26750-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 7:53:47 μμ
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x82ae20cf
Parameter 3       : 0x81f07b14
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+29f0cf
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+29f0cf
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+29e69b
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+25d5fc
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+221b10
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-26750-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 147.832
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-27125-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 3:29:59 μμ
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000101
Parameter 1       : 0x00000060
Parameter 2       : 0x00000000
Parameter 3       : 0x807c5120
Parameter 4       : 0x00000001
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6be33
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6b482
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6b32f
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-27125-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 150.248
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-26781-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 3:27:28 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x8226b149
Parameter 2       : 0x634ec121
Parameter 3       : 0x9c43f894
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+24710f
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-26781-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 148.136
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-37750-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 2:56:45 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000f7
Parameter 1       : 0x71c30564
Parameter 2       : 0x71c30564
Parameter 3       : 0x8e3cfa9b
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+cead9
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6ccf9
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6d719
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-37750-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 152.984
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-25875-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 2:21:46 μμ
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : 0xd46a624f
Parameter 2       : 0x00000000
Parameter 3       : 0x829d867e
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+1d367e
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+230430
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-25875-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.440
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-40140-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 2:08:59 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x82077251
Parameter 2       : 0x00fac101
Parameter 3       : 0x891c3c24
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+231c4d
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-40140-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 158.488
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-32406-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 1:33:24 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x820a6491
Parameter 2       : 0x03a98121
Parameter 3       : 0x991fc824
Parameter 4       : 0x00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6f39f
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-32406-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 147.880
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-31640-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 1:00:37 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x80000000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000006
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x8f11876d
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+ff76d
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : nvlddmkm.sys+ff76d
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-31640-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 152.632
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-38390-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 12:34:37 μμ
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fc
Parameter 1       : 0x82002119
Parameter 2       : 0x088a9101
Parameter 3       : 0x807e1b1c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+13b386
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-38390-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 153.768
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-32875-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 10:33:01 πμ
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : 0x809e0960
Parameter 2       : 0x00000001
Parameter 3       : 0x8f096542
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+85a23
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+465d8
Stack Address 2   : nvlddmkm.sys+81542
Stack Address 3   : nvlddmkm.sys+8a19c
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-32875-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 151.848
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-32656-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 10:22:33 πμ
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x06df70a4
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x8287c298
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+338ba
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69298
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69182
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+690f6
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-32656-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 156.088
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-33562-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 10:08:51 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x8dbdfa97
Caused By Driver  : usbohci.sys
Caused By Address : usbohci.sys+2a97
File Description  : OHCI USB Miniport Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17586 (win7sp1_gdr.110324-1501)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : usbohci.sys+2a97
Stack Address 2   : usbohci.sys+3e2d
Stack Address 3   : USBPORT.SYS+32ad
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-33562-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.152
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-29062-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 2:44:31 πμ
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0x000000ff
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x828a5490
Caused By Driver  : amdk8.sys
Caused By Address : amdk8.sys+1bb6
File Description  : Processor Device Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+68490
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+68358
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+68178
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-29062-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 158.968
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-34328-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 2:19:40 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000071
Parameter 2       : 0x00000006
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x846fdc40
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+13cd53
File Description  : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Product Name      : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 185.93
Company           : NVIDIA Corporation
File Version      : 8.15.11.8593
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : nvlddmkm.sys+f8a6a
Stack Address 3   : nvlddmkm.sys+8eb5b
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-34328-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.000
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-34406-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 1:46:22 πμ
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x820a6491
Parameter 3       : 0x8ba6f824
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6f39f
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+25e0ae
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+2472a1
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-34406-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 150.616
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-27390-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 1:41:07 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820860bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820860bb
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+260bb
File Description  : Πρόγραμμα οδήγησης Multi-User Win32
Product Name      : Λειτουργικό σύστημα Microsoft® Windows®
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : win32k.sys+260bb
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-27390-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 156.216
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 091011-29734-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/9/2011 12:30:52 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x8206b0bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x8206b0bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\091011-29734-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.240
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090911-32750-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/9/2011 4:57:39 μμ
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000101
Parameter 1       : 0x00000060
Parameter 2       : 0x00000000
Parameter 3       : 0x807c5120
Parameter 4       : 0x00000001
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+fe20
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6be33
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6b482
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6b32f
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090911-32750-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 150.328
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090911-39609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/9/2011 3:54:33 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820b10bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820b10bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090911-39609-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.424
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090911-40343-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/9/2011 3:46:18 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820bf0bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820bf0bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090911-40343-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 156.040
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090911-30781-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/9/2011 2:57:28 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x40649348
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x005f58b8
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090911-30781-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 159.376
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090811-35484-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 8/9/2011 12:57:02 πμ
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x00002000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x828be4b0
Caused By Driver  : halmacpi.dll
Caused By Address : halmacpi.dll+5b48
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6d4b0
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6d251
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+231c4d
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090811-35484-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 157.472
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090611-39734-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/9/2011 9:25:48 πμ
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x82a79edc
Parameter 3       : 0x9354eba4
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+268edc
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+268edc
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+26d834
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+26d655
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+2770b4
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090611-39734-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 148.360
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090611-27296-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/9/2011 12:33:31 πμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x820710bb
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000008
Parameter 4       : 0x820710bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090611-27296-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 151.032
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090611-25390-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/9/2011 12:16:31 πμ
Bug Check String  : APC_INDEX_MISMATCH
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000001
Parameter 1       : 0x82a84bbf
Parameter 2       : 0x00000000
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+43773
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+43773
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090611-25390-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 153.128
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090511-26984-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/9/2011 10:51:36 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00000000
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x8207d0bb
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+467cb
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+69fee
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6834e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090511-26984-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 151.032
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 090511-32890-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/9/2011 10:21:31 μμ
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000f7
Parameter 1       : 0x2ada8204
Parameter 2       : 0x2ada8204
Parameter 3       : 0xd5257dfb
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce34
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+cead9
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6ccf9
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+6d719
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : D:\Windows\Minidump\090511-32890-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 151.688
==================================================


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 12, 2011)

Most likely you have a bad piece of hardware somewhere, but this could be from bad memory as well.  Download and run memtest86 by making a cd.  

http://www.memtest86.com/

Download the iso for cdrom and then use burning software to write the iso file to cd.  Don't just copy it to the cd, it won't work.  Once the cd is made then boot to it and the test will automatically start, if if displays errors then you have bad memory.


----------



## Geo1995i (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok i will try it tomorrow...Thanks for your time I really aprreciate that


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Sep 12, 2011)

Considering the log you posted,your RAM might be bad.Run the test like johnb35 suggested and report back.


----------

